# 2nd CO avy death....



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, this is a sad one. The CAIC report pretty much sums up what went wrong here. Again, we are our own worst enemy out there. 

RIP.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

> All three men were carrying avalanche beacons and other safety equipment, according to the sheriff's office. The two survivors reported to authorities that they dug their companion out of the snow.
> 
> “It was by their speculation that he had died from trauma experienced in the violence of the avalanche,” the sheriff's office said in a press release issued Monday.


Ugg soooo sad........

Yea our snowpack here in Utah is starting to destabilize too(god dam inversion!) after starting out soo good this year :-\


----------

